# Help Needed



## Smitty37 (Jul 4, 2011)

I need some help from someone able to take outstanding digital photos of three pen components. They need to be very detailed. I am willing to pay for the service. Please PM if you are able to help me and I'll let you know what the project is.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 4, 2011)

*THANK YOU*

Thank you to everyone who replied to this.  I have someone to help me.





Smitty37 said:


> I need some help from someone able to take outstanding digital photos of three pen components. They need to be very detailed. I am willing to pay for the service. Please PM if you are able to help me and I'll let you know what the project is.


----------

